# Haiti Situation Worsens with Bodies and Looters



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2010)

As survivors are still being pulled from the rubble the rest are trying whatever they can to survive and the authorities and law abiding citizens are trying to keep chaos from reigning as looters begin to ransack whatever they can. 
*Caution*: Graphic Content (mods can move if necessary) 
http://blogs.wsj.com/photojournal/2010/01/15/4th-day-of-chaos-in-haiti/

http://translate.googleusercontent....&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhhGslJrU42d3P4rPYNivFgk-hYG_w

This is tragic indeed that a country so stricken with poverty are reduced to anarchy and near chaos. It becomes increasingly dangerous for rescue workers as they go about trying to find survivors. 
One story has it that a couple of people survived 5 days after being trapped in a collapsed grocery store and ate the food while waiting to be rescued.  
A news team put down their cameras at one point and helped rescue a 18 month old baby girl when her cries were heard in a pile of rubble. She survived 3 days. 

Yet these miracles still pale in the darkness of the increasing chaotic events that are unfolding there. 

Talking with one friend ... seems that a massive rescue and relief effort is going out to this country only for the reason to prevent refugees from flooding to other nearby countries. It sounds like a mean thing to say but it has a ring/feel of truth behind it. It's almost like, here's EVERYTHING that you need... just stay there!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 18, 2010)

How did the Dominican Republic, you know, the other side of the island, escape seemingly unscathed? I searched Googlenews and the only stories about the Dominican Republic are about how they are dealing with Haitians.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2010)

Big Don said:


> How did the Dominican Republic, you know, the other side of the island, escape seemingly unscathed? I searched Googlenews and the only stories about the Dominican Republic are about how they are dealing with Haitians.



Hispaniola (the island) is divided in half by a mountain range.  The mountains help block other natural events too, such as hurricanes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 19, 2010)

This is another photo essay now six days later... 


> Haiti remains a place of profound need, anguish, desperation and danger, with a few glimmers of hope and slowly growing capabilities to receive and distribute the international aid now flowing in. Sporadic looting, sometimes violent, was met with force by security oficials and ordinary citizens, resulting in a number of further deaths and injuries. The tenuous security situation has led to at least one temporary evacuation of a medical facility, to protect the care-givers.
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/haiti_six_days_later.html



Again caution for graphic pictures... if there's a black box then it's up to you to click it or leave it alone.


----------



## d1jinx (Jan 19, 2010)

Its sad.

This can happen anywhere.  Even here in the US.  Its is going to take a while before things get better there.  I hope it does soon.


----------

